
Engineering of a Swedish quantum computer set to start - madspindel
http://www.chalmers.se/en/news/Pages/Engineering-of-a-Swedish-quantum-computer-set-to-start.aspx
======
nabla9
Let the 'Quantum Finnkampen' begin.

[http://www.aalto.fi/en/about/for_media/press_releases/2017-1...](http://www.aalto.fi/en/about/for_media/press_releases/2017-10-10/)

------
mtgx
Japan, too:

[https://asia.nikkei.com/Japan-Update/Japan-enters-quantum-
co...](https://asia.nikkei.com/Japan-Update/Japan-enters-quantum-computing-
race-and-offers-free-test-drive)

